# Ghost HTX Lector Carbon Hardtail Rahmen



## Robert-XC (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich erlaube mir mal eine Art "Info-Thread" zu diesem Rahmen zu erstellen. Würde mich freuen wenn sich noch andere Besitzer melden.

Habe meinen Rahmen heute bekommen. Zu meinem Erstaunen ist er erheblich leichter als in einem Test von der Mountainbike (jaja, Probeabo...) angegeben - die schreiben 1250gr.







Was mich nun aber interessiert: Bei mir sind die Zugführungen wieder entgegen den Katalogbildern am Oberrohr anstelle am Unterrohr geführt zu werden. Zudem ist aufgrund eines (absichtlich) schräg befestigten Zuganschlages am Sitzrohr nur die Montage eines TopSwing-Umwerfers möglich, so dass ich meinen knapp 3 Wochen alten FD-M970 in die Tonne treten kann...

Ansonsten schaut der Rahmen top aus, die Zuganschläge sind wie auch das komplette Dekor samt Rahmennummer unter Lack. Das (Sicht-)Carbon im vorderen Bereich ist schön verarbeitet und ordentlich gelegt. Zur Maßhaltigkeit von Sitzrohr und Steuerrohr kann ich noch nichts sagen, die Innenlagerhülse und die Scheibenbremsaufnahme sehen aber sauber aus. Das Ausfallende ist entgegen einem anderen Photo was ich im Vorfeld sah doch wechselbar.

Wo sind andere Besitzer? Gerne auch Kompletträder! Wer hat die Zuganschläge wo? Kriegt man (abgesehen von dem Zuganschlag) von der Höhe her einen TopSwing montiert oder ist die Form des Tretlagerbereichs zu auslaufend?

Gruß
Robert

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Plums (17. Mai 2007)

Ich finde den Rahmen optisch echt sehr ansprechend, sieht in Real noch besser aus als im Katalog. Das Rot kommt so viel besser zur Geltung, sieht richtig geil aus.   Könntest du noch ein paar Nahaufnahmen von dem Sichtcarbon machen? Das wär top!  

Plums


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiber (17. Mai 2007)

Hi, ahbe den Rahmen auch, das mit dme Topswing umwerfer eght eh schelcht, der Rahmen wird nach unten hin zu breit dann ist der umwerfer viel zu weit oben. 
Ich bin den Rahmen jetzt schon ein paar mal gefahren, was mich stört, ist das die Kettenstrebe links zu bnah am rotierenden Schuh ist, habe mir da schon ienige Kratzer geholt . Sonst ist er echt erste Sahne. Ach ja die Zugführungen sind am Oberrohr verlegt worden, da sich einige bei Ghost beschwertt haben udn die dies dann sofort änderten.
Viel Spaß dir mit dme Rahmen was baust du alles rein? 
Grüße Andreas


----------



## opossum (17. Mai 2007)

hallo, ich hab auch den lector worldcup rahmen, bin super zufrieden damit, nur der lack ist ncih der haltbarste....
fotos sind in miener galerie, leider weis cih nicht wie man die hier hochlädt....
gruß


----------



## kleiber (17. Mai 2007)

Jakob, du bist ein Trottel!!!






[/url][/IMG]

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Randy Andy (17. Mai 2007)

Nicht nur auf der falschen Seite fotografiert sondern auch den poplock auf der falschen Seite montiert. Ansonsten tolles Rad. Wie hoch liegt denn das Gesammtgewicht?

Randy


----------



## kleiber (18. Mai 2007)

8,9 kilo wie auf dem bild, komtm aber durch anderen steuersatz ( der der drin is -Ritchey- wie 160gr!!! ), anderen griffen , vllt neuer kette, neuer Kralle udn nen paar Kleinteile , noch auf sub 8,7.
Grüße Andreas


----------



## opossum (18. Mai 2007)

hallo, 
fotographiert hab ichs von der seite, weil leider auf der andern während einem transport ein stück lack weggeplatzt ist... ich muss erst ein lackstift kaufen, dann kommt n geschietes foto  
und lockout wird geändert, sobald der neue lenker da is
sonst siehe man oben was der andy geschireben hat
grus


----------



## Chiemgau_Biker (18. Mai 2007)

Den Rahmen kann ich nur weiter empfehlen der ist wirklich HHAAMMEERR geil!!!

Ausserdem kassiert man oft eifersüchtige Blicke.


----------



## avanti (22. Mai 2007)

Super Rahmen!!

sag mal, hast du den Rahmen einzeln bekommen, oder musstest du den kompletten Rahmenkit kaufen. Wenn ja, was kostet der Rahmen einzeln ( d.h ohne Gabel)


Danke!

avanti


----------



## kleiber (23. Mai 2007)

mit R7 kostet der glaub ich 1499, sind glaub ich auch noch ein Ritchey Steuersatz dabei.
Grüße Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avanti (23. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Antwort!

Aber du fährst eine SID. Hast du die R7 gleich verkauft.
Ich habs schon versucht, aber kein Händler möchte mir nur den Rahmen verkaufen.

Übrigens, S-TEC hat eine Sonderlackierung von diesem Rahmen im Programm. Schwarz-weiss......aber nur als komplett Rad erhältlich.


Gruss 
Avanti


----------



## opossum (23. Mai 2007)

also des rad da oben is meins aber der andi hats des selbe...
und nein wir ham nich die r7 verkauft, da wir das komplett rad von ghost bekommen haben, zum jugendsponsor preis.. 
aber wir ham die fox halt verkauft...
grus


----------



## kleiber (23. Mai 2007)

Das schwarz- weis ist glaube ich keine Sondrrlackierung, sondern es gibt noch ein Ghost lector "ebs" oder so heißt das ist glaub ich mit xt/lx mix. Schau ma auf den link 
Grüße Andreas


----------



## plusminus (24. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich habe hier gerade den Rahmen ohne den verpflichtenden Gabelmitkauf gefunden, meiner Meinung nach aber ein schlechtes Geschäft da 240 weniger gleichzeitig bedeuten, dass man keinen Steuersatz/Vorbau/Sattelstütze/Gabel dazubekommt, zumindest lese ich das so.
http://www.jh-bikes.de/home/start.html unter Produkte-Rahmen findet man den Ghost. Mit Gabel 1485 ohne 1245.

Gruß


----------



## web-biker (30. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute, 

ich wollte mir jetzt auch den Ghost Lector Rahmen in Schwarz-Weiß zu legen und meine "alte" RockShox Reba Team in gelb wieder einbauen. Bin mir aber nicht so sicher wie das dann optisch wirkt...

Hier mal ein kleines Beispielbild - Wie gefällt euch diese Kombination?






Mein restliche Ausstattung:
Shimano XTR Systemlaufradsatz 2006
Shimano XTR Schaltwerk, Umwerfer etc.
Magura Marta SL
Tune Sattelstütze
RaceFace Next XC Lenker

Über Kommentare, was die Optik des Bikes angeht wäre ich sehr dankbar... 

Schöne Grüße
Thomas


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (30. Mai 2007)

naja, über geschmack bzw. optik lässt sich streiten...

ich bekomm augenschmerzen...zumindest bei dem gelb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain S (30. Mai 2007)

in echt viell. nicht ganz so hässlich, aber auf dem bild :kotz:


----------



## opossum (30. Mai 2007)

ja geht mal gar nich, die gabel...
ich würd auf jeden fall den roten lector nehmen, is viel schöner!!
grus


----------



## kleiber (30. Mai 2007)

genau meine meinung


----------



## web-biker (30. Mai 2007)

den roten rahmen und ne gelbe gabel?!?!?!


----------



## Robert-XC (30. Mai 2007)

logo - schwarz-rot-g(old)elb für Arme - könnte sogar ganz ok aussehen - weiß und geld zusammen ist immer schlecht


----------



## web-biker (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

danke erst ein mal für die Meinungen! Und das hier findet ihr besser? 

schwarz-rot-gold?

Da bekomm ich Augenkrebs...


----------



## don vito (7. Juni 2007)

Gelbe Gabeln sehen nun mal mies aus und passen auch zu nichts.


----------



## Wave (7. Juni 2007)

ich finds toll! eyecatcher....


----------



## Tschulian (8. Juni 2007)

servus,
ich hatte das rad mit komplett tune aufgebaut 7.8 kg. alles so das man damit 1 bis 2 rennen pro woche fahren kann!! aber der rahemn ist keine gute qualität! ist schon nach einem monat gebrochen und umtauschen ging auch nicht!!! rate bloß ab von dem rahemen. da die verarbeitung auch nicht die beste ist!
ich mein beim wc haben scho alle geschaut aber lohnt sich nicht!
mfg


----------



## Robert-XC (8. Juni 2007)

Seit gestern registriert und als ersten Beitrag so nen Diss-Eintrag... hmmmmmmm... Hast doch sicher nen Photo davon, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiber (8. Juni 2007)

Photo würdem ich auch interessieren, und vllt ne Teileliste von dem Bike, wie bist du da bloß auf 7,8 kilo gekommen?- Mit Gabel oder Starr?.
Danke Andreas


----------



## greentiger (19. Juni 2007)

hi ! 

ich fahre dieses edle carbon-teil seit anfang dieser saison und ich muss sagen das es echt der absoluter knüller. hatte probleme mit dem topswing umwerfer weil der rahmen unten so dick ist. hab mir dann aber einen downswing bestellt und alle probleme waren weg. die neue xtr ist auch nicht schlecht. design gefällt mir. alles in allem passt jetzt bei mir bis auf die gabel 
hab mir die neue rock shock sid worldcup mit carbonschaft bestellt und kann nur sagen das es ab 65 kilo sehr brenzlig werden kann. aber sonst bin ich da sehr zufrieden. vorallem mit motion control. 

MFG 
proviller


----------



## web-biker (19. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich hatte mal ein Foto von der letztjährigen Eurobike gesehen, wo der Lector Rahmen komplett in Carbonlook war, ohne dem Rot... Nur GHOST und LECTOR stand im dezenten weiß darauf...

Weiß jemand ob es den auch so zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## opossum (20. Juni 2007)

hm also in der bike war mal n foto von dem, aber ich glaube das war nur ein prototyp... aber genau weiß ichs nicht
gruß


----------



## web-biker (20. Juni 2007)

Genau dieses Bild meine ich - Schade, dass es denn Rahmen nicht so zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (22. Juni 2007)

Hab das hier beim Stöbern gefuden:








war meineserachtens das erste Lector, einfach mal bei Ghost anrufen ob ne Serie in den Verkauf gelangte

mfg


----------



## Tschulian (22. Juni 2007)

servus,
also bild habe ich keins aber kann dir ne teile liste sagen unzwar:
-tune fast food kurbel mit tune carbon titan kettenblätter in 29 und 42 mit alu                         frm schrauben 
-tune  sixpack tretlager mit keramik kugel wert ca 3000
-dura ace umwerfer mit selber gefräster anlenkung
-exustar mtb titan magnesium pedalen 200g das paar
-xo blackbox medium kafig
-kmc 10 sl gold kette
-tune rasselbande 32 11 kassette
-sid wc (das log out system entfernt und von einer sid race die 2. luftkammer rein gewicht ca1.1kg)
-tune princes vorderradnabe mit notubes 335 felge und dt swiss messerspeichen von 2008 extra lite
-tune kong superscharf hunterradnabe mit notubes 335 felge und dt swiss messerspecihen von 2008 extra lite (laufradgesamtgewicht mit notubes aluscheibe 1205 g)
-no tububes 160 mm vorder und hinterrad scheibe
-marta sl bremse
-tune concord mtb sattel
-tune skyline sattelklemme
-tune vorbau geiles teil skyline sonderedition
-schmolke lenker 75 gramm version
-schmolke sattelstütze unter 100 gramm
-xo drehgriffe
-wcs griffe
-schwalbe furious fred 26x2.0 300gramm reifen v u. h
-maxxis maxxlite schläuche
-tune skyline steuersatz
-tune verhüterli (ohne ahed set kralle,spart ca 30g.)
-tune flaschenhalter skyline 6gramm
-die alubramsscheibe jede 2. titan und alu im mix geschraubt
ansonsten alles titan oder alu schrauben
alle tune teile und schrauben in gold marte sl und goldene nokons


----------



## opossum (24. Juni 2007)

dann mach doch bitte ein bild, hört sich nämlich gut an


----------



## ficosk8 (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo 

Geil das Gewicht des Rahmens und von dem Kompletten Rad!! 

Ich möchte mir jetzt auch ein Carbon Rad anlegen... Bei S-tec gibt es den Composite 07, den LEctor Carbon( wo ich nicht weiss ob es dieser selbe Rahmen mit einer anderen Lackierung ist), Storck Carbon und Isaac Impact Carbon unter anderen...
Der Isaac sieht auch Geil aus aber ich weiss nicht wie gut oder Schwer ist .(

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ficosk8 (26. Juni 2007)

Noch ne Frage... wie viel Geld hast du etwa investiert in das Komplette Rad ?
Ich denke an einer Variante mit Reba und Discs und eine mit Starrgabel+V brakes um ein leichtes Rad für einfache Rennen/Trails zu haben

Was glaubt ihr ?


----------



## don vito (27. Juni 2007)

Interessant wäre auch zu wissen wo @tschulian die Princess her hat. Ich habe vor gut 2 Monaten einen Satz mit Princess bestellt. Bisher noch nicht geliefert und es dürfte wohl August werden.


----------



## Mr. Speed (27. Juni 2007)

Mal ne Frage: 
Letztens hatte ich in Österreich ein rennen wo einer Auf nen Lector ne Lefty hatte ist das serienmäßig so kompatibel oder ne spezialanfertigung?


----------



## Bernd M. (1. Juli 2007)

Ich fahr das Lector EBS (Eurobike-Sondermodell) in weiss, den Rahmen kann ich nur empfehlen. Supersteif aber komfortabel. Sehr lenkfreudig mit klasse
Geradeauslauf.  Mit meinem Centurion Backfire konnte ich nicht so rumzirkeln, und ab 30 km/h fühlt sich das Lector richtig wohl. Reintreten und ab gehts. Kann ich nur empfehlen !!!! Gruss Bernd


----------



## tobis81 (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo , 
Ich hab mir heute auch eins zugelegt Ghost 2007 HTX Lector 

hab dafür aber nur 550 EU bezahlt was sagt ihr dazu . Habs von nen Bekannten von mir gekauft der Geld brauchte .


----------



## ficosk8 (7. Juli 2007)

ICh sage sag mal wie dein "Bekannte" heißt um ihn mit Geld zu helfen
xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (10. Juli 2007)

Das komplette Bike für 550EUR? Dann hast Du Deinen Bekannten in seiner Notlage aber ganz schön ausgenutzt.


----------



## ficosk8 (11. Juli 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Das komplette Bike für 550EUR? Dann hast Du Deinen Bekannten in seiner Notlage aber ganz schön ausgenutzt.



Hahahahha Ich teile deine Meinung


----------



## Dr.Dos (17. September 2007)

Eine weiße 2007er FOX F80X in einen weißen Lector?





*click* für 1024px


----------



## checky (17. September 2007)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Letztens hatte ich in Österreich ein rennen wo einer Auf nen Lector ne Lefty hatte ist das serienmäßig so kompatibel oder ne spezialanfertigung?



Spezialanfertigung in Form von Adaptern fürs Steuerrohr so oder so.
Mußt halt Glück haben: einige semiintergrierte Steuerrohre sind so weit, dass eine Lefty oder Fatty rein passt. Um ne Adapterlösung um die Cannondale Steuerlager einzubauen kommste wohl nicht herum (hatte sowas auch mal vor, scheiterte aber an 0,7mm + etwas Luft zu geringem Durchmesser des Steuerrohres).


----------



## Schmittler (17. September 2007)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Eine weiße 2007er FOX F80X in einen weißen Lector?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



davon mal abgesehen, dass der rahmen in der lackierung billig aussieht, passt die gabel farblich sehr gut dazu!
warum hat das bike eigentlich vorne den neuen ralle und hinten noch den alten drauf?!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (17. September 2007)

Weil ich mich beim Fotochopping nicht mit Killefitt aufhalten wollte.


----------



## Schmittler (17. September 2007)

ach so   hab gedacht, dass wäre ein produktfoto von ghost selbst. hab nicht gemerkt, dass das nur ne montage ist...


----------



## prinz_f (17. September 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> ach so   hab gedacht, dass wäre ein produktfoto von ghost selbst. hab nicht gemerkt, dass das nur ne montage ist...



gemeinerweise wurde für den Testfahrer die vordere Bremsleitung gekappt


----------



## ficosk8 (19. September 2007)

prinz_f schrieb:


> gemeinerweise wurde für den Testfahrer die vordere Bremsleitung gekappt



HAHhahahahahahah

Gutes Auge!

GRüsse aus Chile


----------



## Il Capitano (20. September 2007)

Tschulian schrieb:


> servus,
> also bild habe ich keins aber kann dir ne teile liste sagen unzwar:
> -tune fast food kurbel mit tune carbon titan kettenblätter in 29 und 42 mit alu                         frm schrauben
> -tune  sixpack tretlager mit keramik kugel wert ca 3000
> ...



Hi Tschulian
ich denke du hast die teile nich in ne mülltonne geworfen sndern an nen anderen rahmen gebaut

BILDER!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (11. November 2007)

Hallo hat wer den Rahmen selbst gewogen?
In der Bike steht zwar 1250g aber ich glaube das sind weniger in Wirklichkeit.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (13. November 2007)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo hat wer den Rahmen selbst gewogen?
> In der Bike steht zwar 1250g aber ich glaube das sind weniger in Wirklichkeit.



Auf der ersten Seite war mal ein Bild auf der Waage! Ist aber weg...hatte glaub ich 1107g in 19"


----------



## kirchi (13. November 2007)

Servus,

meiner hatte 1125g bei RH 17,5"


----------



## sowieso (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Lectoren,

Zwei Fragen an Euch.

Ghost gibt für 2008 Federweg 100mm an, mit Fox oder Durin Gabel. Kann das stimmen, ... waren es nicht 80mm früher.

Ist die Oberrohrlänge waagerecht oder entlang dem Oberrohr gemessen, z.B. für die 17.5"?

und Grüße, sowieso


----------



## Speedbone (4. Dezember 2007)

http://www.nosaint.de/bornmann/prodpic/A3877_b_0.JPG
Sieht so aus das der Meister Bornmann mal wieder den selben Rahmenbauer wie die "Großen" hat????
599 für den Carbon Rahmen scheint mir auch ein gutes angebot zu sein!


----------



## SPYSHOT (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir ebenfalls ein Ghost Lector Worldcup kaufen !!! Wie siehts aus bei Euch ... gibt es schon die ersten Langzeiterfahrungen - seit Ihr alle noch zufrieden ???

zum Anderen würde mich interessieren welche Reifenkombi Ihr am Lector bevorzugt ... ich möchte eigentlich einen Kombi aus Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph fahren ...

Gruß,

Christian

PS: Ist ein Preis von 1800 Euro für ein neues Ghost Worldcup in Ordnung (komplett XTR, Crossmax SLR, etc. ...  ???


----------



## SPYSHOT (2. März 2008)

Hallo,

kennt jemand den genauen RAL Farbton des Ghost Lector Worldcup Bikes ???

Gruß, Christian


----------



## mauntenbeiker (3. März 2008)

...wie ja bereits bemerkt ist der ghost-rahmen auch als "no saint maxi ari" beim borni (...nicht ganz so schön, aber saubillig) zu haben. im thread zum no saint rahmen wurde die geringe reifenfreiheit an den sitzstreben bemängelt!

bis jetzt konnte noch keiner mit sicherheit bestätigen, dass ein 2.25er nobby nic oder racing ralph schleiffrei läuft.

gibt es hierzu erfahrungen der "ghost-reiter"?


----------



## BolbyM (15. Mai 2008)

Für mich wäre interessant, ob der NoSaint identisch mit dem Lector ist. Letzteren würde ich für 600EUR bekommen, der NoSaint kostet ja  auch "nur" 599EUR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (15. Mai 2008)

Ist er.


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. Mai 2008)

Der Postbote hat grad einen schwarz/weißen vorbei gebracht. Zugführung ist an der Oberseite vom Oberrohr.

Gewicht bei 19": 1160g inkl. Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz.

Frage: Was dürften die Schalen alleine wiegen? 20-30g?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Plums (23. Mai 2008)

Oh man, sehr geile Optik, kam auf den Bildern in Magazinen nich immer so rüber... Wie viel haste gelöhnt?


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. Mai 2008)

Plums schrieb:


> Oh man, sehr geile Optik, kam auf den Bildern in Magazinen nich immer so rüber... Wie viel haste gelöhnt?



600 Euro... 

Schönes Finish, allerdings ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt. Die Alu-Inlets am Ausfallende sind eher grober Natur. Siehe hier:






Mir fehlen leider noch passende Anbauteile, um ihn aufbauen zu können.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (26. Mai 2008)

Weiß schon wer was sich 2009 ändern wird?

Sabine Spitz ihr Rahmen dürfte wohl ein Prototyp sein! Zumindest sind bei ihrem Bike die Züge am Unterrohr und die Scheibenbremsaufnahme schaut auch anders aus...
meistens kommen ja die Prototypen der Profis im nächsten Jahr für die "Nicht Profis"...

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/worldcup-9-1.jpg

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/worldcup-10-1.jpg

@Rico: Der Rahmen schaut Hammer aus! Gefällt mir wesentlich besser als der Rote! Hast den in der Bucht geschossen?


----------



## Johnny Rico (26. Mai 2008)

Ne, der ist vom Händler... Hätte eigentlich lieber den roten genommen, aber der Preis war völlig unattraktiv. Ist aber trotzdem noch eine schöne 2. Wahl, denke ich.

Sobald eine passende Stütze und Umwerfer da sind, wird er aufgebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossum (26. Mai 2008)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> Zumindest sind bei ihrem Bike die Züge am Unterrohr



die züge sind schon bei dem 2008 model am unterrohr


----------



## Johnny Rico (26. Mai 2008)

opossum schrieb:


> die züge sind schon bei dem 2008 model am unterrohr



Ich hab Ghost angemailt, weil mein Rahmen entgegen der Abbildung im 2008er Katalog eine Zugführung am Oberrohr hat. 

Zitat Ghost: "Dies sind identische Rahmen. Das mit der Zugverlegung wurde während der Produktion geändert."

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Racer09 (26. Mai 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> 600 Euro...
> 
> Schönes Finish, allerdings ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt. Die Alu-Inlets am Ausfallende sind eher grober Natur. Siehe hier:
> 
> ...



Falls du die Frässpuren auf dem Ausfallende - Bremsaufnahme meinst, das ist mehr oder weniger normal beim abzeilen von 3D Konturen, sei denn man wählt einen extrem kleinen Zeilenabstand, was aber länger dauert und somit mehr kostet

Ps. mir gefällt er aber auch sehr gut, sieht geil aus...


----------



## Johnny Rico (28. Mai 2008)

hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. Mai 2008)




----------



## Fezzä__ (30. Mai 2008)

GRATULATION!!!

Endlich ein schönes Carbon-HT!!! 

Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut, ruhig und dezent!!

Sehr, sehr schönes Bke.

Viel Spass damit!!


----------



## Holiday (15. August 2008)

moin leute,

ich fahre auch seit ca 10 Monaten den schwarz/weißen Ghost EBS Lector Rahmen ! Das was mir auffällt - das weiß vergilbt trotz sorghaltiger Pflege, das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder ? 
Mein Rahmen ist nicht mehr reinweiß, bei dem Preis was das teil kostet erwarte ich eigentlich mehr Qualität und das darf man glaube ich auch, oder ? Evt. Lackierungsfehler ?

habt ihr damit auch Probleme ?

holiday


----------



## Johnny Rico (15. August 2008)

Keine Probleme soweit mit dem Lack. (Nicht mal Steinschlag am Unterrohr) Steht aber auch im dunklen Keller, wenn nicht grad in Benutzung.


----------



## Holiday (15. August 2008)

meins steht auch im dunklem keller bei nicht benutzung ! so ein scheiss, mal schauen was ghost dazu meint !


----------



## forever (20. August 2008)

Ich bin ja kein Carbon Fan....Titanium dafür...aber dein Ghost sieht wirklich sehr edel aus.....würde es mit Sicherheit an die Wand hängen statt es zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (20. August 2008)

forever schrieb:


> Ich bin ja kein Carbon Fan....Titanium dafür...aber dein Ghost sieht wirklich sehr edel aus.....würde es mit Sicherheit an die Wand hängen statt es zu fahren...



Meinst du jetzt meinen Hobel? Das mit der Wand hätt' ich mal besser auch gemacht... Dann wär der letzte Sturz nicht so teuer geworden


----------



## mike49 (20. August 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt meinen Hobel? Das mit der Wand hätt' ich mal besser auch gemacht... Dann wär der letzte Sturz nicht so teuer geworden


Ups... Rahmen kaputt?


----------



## Johnny Rico (20. August 2008)

mike49 schrieb:


> Ups... Rahmen kaputt?



Nein der Rahmen ist zum Glück heil (hab mich beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg mutig zwischen das Rad und den Schotter geworfen), aber beide XTR-Bremsgriffe müssen neu und der Lenker hat auch ein bisschen was abbekommen (abgeschabt)*. Jetzt kommen erstmal stabile Griffe (kein Schaumstoff mehr) und vor allem Barends wegen der Schutzfunktion dran. Sch*** auf die 250g Mehrgewicht. Müsste damit immer noch Sub 10 sein.

*Zum Glück waren zumindest Lenkerendstopfen drin.


----------



## KermitB4 (20. August 2008)

250 Gramm wegen neuen Griffen und ein paar Barends??? 

Das wiegt ja noch nichtmal 100 Gramm wenn du nicht gerade Hirschhörner nimmst.

MFG


----------



## Johnny Rico (20. August 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> 250 Gramm wegen neuen Griffen und ein paar Barends???
> 
> Das wiegt ja noch nichtmal 100 Gramm wenn du nicht gerade Hirschhörner nimmst.
> 
> MFG



Ergon GX2... Wiegen wohl 230g... Vorher 24g für ein Paar Procraft Superlite. Von daher hast du recht. Sind nur rund 200g mehr.


----------



## sonic00 (25. September 2008)

Wo kann man den weiß/schwarzen Ghost Lector Rahmen eigentlich kaufen??


----------



## maik76 (22. Oktober 2008)

So musste nochmal den alten Thread rauskramen.

Habe mir auch einen Ghost Lector HTX Rahmen zugelegt. Werde zum Teil aus den alten Teilen meines 08´s Speci HT aufbauen.

Jetzt bin ich auf den Suche nach einem Steuersatz. Welchen habt ihr in eurem Ghost? Habe mir den Tune Bubu und den Ritchey WCS Carbon ins Auge gefasst! Jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Johnny Rico (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist ein WCS ohne Carbon verbaut. (Andere Marken hatte der Händler nicht) Bislang unaufällig.


----------



## maik76 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hast du den Steuersatz selber eingebaut? Muss das Steuerrohr noch plangefräst werden?

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (22. Oktober 2008)

Hab das vom Händler erledigen lassen, weil ich kein Werkzeug für sowas habe, und von Hammer und Holzklotz bei einem Carbonrahmen lieber absehen wollte.... Keine Ahnung, ob der noch was am Rahmen vorbereiten musste. Sorry...


----------



## maik76 (22. Oktober 2008)

Aha. Na dann muss ich mal schauen. Einpressen werde ich ihn selber (aber ohne Hammer).
Denke eigentlich nicht das bei den heutigen Rahmen noch was plangefräst werden muss.
Bin mal gespannt wenn er da ist.

Werde jetzt so langsam mein Specialized auseinander bauen (tut mir ja eigentlich so ein bisschen im Herzen weh, ist auch ne verdammt geiler Rahmen)

Gruß Maik


----------



## Dr.Dos (22. Oktober 2008)

Fahre den bubu im Lector und bin zufrieden. Ein"pressen" mit dem Kunststoffhammer ist gerade bei Carbonrahmen besonders leicht; bisschen Fett, 10 Sekunden klöpfeln und gut ist. Ich würde mein Einpresswerkzeug für integrierte Steuersätze nicht mehr hervorholen.


----------



## maik76 (22. Oktober 2008)

Fährst du ihn mit Gumgum oder mit Kralle? Hab mir was zum Einpressen gebastelt, mit dem Hammer ist mir das zu unsicher. Bei meinem Glück geht was am Rahmen kaputt.


----------



## Holiday (26. November 2008)

...vielleicht hat ja jemand an meinem ghost htx lector schwarz-weiss interesse? habe letzte woche einen nagelneuen rahmen erhalten.


----------



## Johnny Rico (26. November 2008)

Rein aus Neugierde @holiday: Darf man davon ausgehen, daß dein bisheriger Rahmen (s. deine Galerie) getauscht wurde? War was dran? 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (27. November 2008)

...ja war was dran, es waren Farbabweichungen vorhanden, lag wohl an einer falsch dosierten farbmischung.
Habe einen komplett neuen Rahmen erhalten, ist auch vom layout und die  Form der Kettenstreben anders.
Ich nehme an, ich hatte einen der ersten Rahmen erhalten, wo noch Kinderkrankheiten vorhanden waren, die jetzt wohl futsch sind.
könnte ja mal Bilder vom alten zum neuen schicken ;-)

Hat denn jemand Interesse an meinem Rahmen/Rad, kann ja mal paar Infos dazu geben, später !


----------



## Alex0711 (29. November 2008)

Interesse bestünde evtl von meiner Seite an dem Rahmen. Is nur der Lack falsch oder is auch sonst irgendeine Macke dran?
Was is das für eine Rahmengröße, ich glaube daran wird es bei mir scheitern.

Gruß aus München
Alex


----------



## Holiday (29. November 2008)

mein rahmen ist nagelneu !
hat weder lackfehler noch defekte - wurde halt komplett neu ausgewechselt. rahmenhöhe ist 52/53cm


----------



## Alex0711 (29. November 2008)

Tja, hatte es schon befürchtet, als ich mir deine Bilder angesehen habe das der Rahmen zu groß für mich ist. Schade!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## DaEVO (25. Dezember 2008)

hab noch einen worldcup rahmen in rot/carbon ..  wer möchte haben ?
und natürlich einen weiß schwarzen.. Das Rot leuchtet wirklich sehr geil, echter hingucker ! Das weiß ist kein weiß, eher perlmut / perlweiß. Passt gut zu weißen Sidi dragon 2, aber Gabeln in dieser Farbe gibts keine..


----------



## Holiday (28. Dezember 2008)

moin,
ich wollte mal wissen, was ihr meint. möchte an meinem schwarz-weißem ghost lector gerne ein farbfleck rein bringen. speziell sattelklemme und schnellspanner für laufräder. mag zur zeit die spanner von hope leiden. was meint ihr, welche farbe passt ganz gut ?


----------



## DaEVO (28. Dezember 2008)

Muss jeder selber wissen was er mag. ich glaub wenn Du Dich nach anderen richtest wirst Du nicht glücklich werden.


----------



## bakerman (29. Dezember 2008)

So meins ist jetzt auch fertig. 9,9 kg

Schaltwerk XO	
XO Schalthebel
Kurbel Xtr	
Marta SL
DT Swiss 100 XCR	
Tune Bubu Steuersatz 	
Ritchey WCS Carbon  Matrix Vorbau 	
Ritchey WCS Carbon MTB Lenker 31,8 mm	
Ritchey WCS Carbon Stütze 31,6 x 350 mm	
XTR Umwerfer	
Tune Würger	
Mavic SLR 		
Flaschenhalter Tune 	
Pedale XTR


----------



## bakerman (29. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt noch ein Bild, leider nicht so gelungen.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Racerpacer (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Habe mir jetzt auch den Ghost lector ebs zugelegt.
Jetzt mal ne Frage an euch,was passt besser dazu,ne weiße oder ne schwarze Federgabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (26. Januar 2009)

passt beides wür ich sagen.


----------



## Alex0711 (26. Januar 2009)

Meine 5cent:
Wenn du den schwarz-roten Rahmen hast, dann vom optischen ne schwarze Gabel, beim schwarz-weißen Rahmen passt beides. Ich würde dort ne weiße nehmen. 

Wie immer gilt: nicht jedermanns Geschmack is gleich!


----------



## MARKG (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab das EBS 2009 und ich hab jetzt statt der schwarze Recon SL
eine weisse Sid Race verbaut


----------



## Totty79 (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo, gerade ist mein HTX LGhost Lector Rahmen angekommen, sieht absolut klasse aus...jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf welches Gewicht ich nach dem Zusammenbau komme...
hoffe nicht weit von 9 Kilo weg.
Kompl XTR 
XTR Bremsen 
DT Swiss XR 1540
Neue SID Team
Syntace Anbauteile....
Dura Ace Kassette
KMC Kette usw usw usw 


Gruß Thorsten


----------



## DaEVO (21. Februar 2009)

ich bin bei unter 9. siehe fotos "ghost Lector Teile" in der Fotogalerie


----------



## Totty79 (22. Februar 2009)

DaEVO schrieb:


> ich bin bei unter 9. siehe fotos "ghost Lector Teile" in der Fotogalerie


hey daevo

Schicke teileliste , du machst mit dem lrs richtig Gewicht gut gegenüber dem xr1540 aber bei meinen 90 kg wäre dein lrs nicht lange haltbar bei mir !
Gabel sind auch nochmal gut 200 gr ... Mal schauen was bei mir am ende auf der Waage angezeigt wird ... 9,5 incl pedale,polar usw wäre Super !

Gruß thorsten


----------



## DaEVO (22. Februar 2009)

hallo totty,

da hast Du uneingeschränkt recht ! Da ist fast ein Kohlefaser Rahmen schon in frage zu stellen..aber nur bedingt..
Bei dem Fahrergewicht sind 9,5 wie Du schon sagst ein gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## Totty79 (22. Februar 2009)

DaEVO schrieb:


> hallo totty,
> 
> da hast Du uneingeschränkt recht ! Da ist fast ein Kohlefaser Rahmen schon in frage zu stellen..aber nur bedingt..
> Bei dem Fahrergewicht sind 9,5 wie Du schon sagst ein gutes Ergebnis.



Hey,
Bin auch bis jetzt "nur" ein Stevens Juke alurahmen gefahren, bin jetzt wirkl mal gespannt wie sich carbon im Gelände anfühlt.
Aber mit ghost habe ich ja einen renomierten Hersteller im carbonbau  gekauft sollte auch mich mit meinen 90 kg halten!
Sobald das Rad umgebaut ist setze ich Bilder rein dauert aber noch 2-3 Wochen !!!

Gruß thorsten


----------



## Totty79 (19. März 2009)

Hoffe das hat gefunzt....mein neues Ghost HTX Lector

RH 54 Gewicht fahrbereit incl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Polar = 9,46 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (19. März 2009)

Totty79 schrieb:


> Hoffe das hat gefunzt....mein neues Ghost HTX Lector
> 
> RH 54 Gewicht fahrbereit incl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Polar = 9,46 kg



Die silbernen Felgen sind mal was anderes, aber so richtig tolle find ich die nicht. Aber trotzdem tolles Rad.


----------



## Totty79 (19. März 2009)




----------



## Totty79 (19. März 2009)

mmmmhhhh kann mir jemand helfen ein Bild aus meinem Album hier im Thread anzeigen zu lassen

Gruß


----------



## Sahnie (19. März 2009)

Tottis Keule:


----------



## MARKG (20. März 2009)

Hier mal mein HTX Lector World Cup!!!!


----------



## Johnny Rico (20. März 2009)

Totty79 schrieb:


> Hoffe das hat gefunzt....mein neues Ghost HTX Lector
> 
> RH 54 Gewicht fahrbereit incl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Polar = 9,46 kg



Echt jetzt? Meins ist ähnlich ausgestattet und kratzt haarscharf an den 10kg.

Idee, wo das gute hable Kilo herkommt? Bei mir sind verbaut:

- Komplette XTR mit 160er Rotoren (auch Kassette, Pedale etc)
- DTSwiss 240S / Supercomp / 4.2D Laufradsatz mit Tune-SS
- Syntace Anbauteile (F99,Carbon-Flatbar,P6)
- 2,25er Bereifung (RoRo+RaRa)
- Reba Team 100mm
- Gemessen mit nur einem FH und ohne Computer
Dank & Gruß
Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totty79 (20. März 2009)

hey
Schläuche xxlight
Dura ace kassette
Alle schrauben Alu und Titan 
Kette kmc
Gabel sid Team 
Steuersatz tune bubu
Dabei könnte schon einiges zusammen kommen!
Hab's extra 2 mal gewogen !

Gruß


----------



## Johnny Rico (20. März 2009)

Totty79 schrieb:


> hey
> Schläuche xxlight
> Dura ace kassette
> Alle schrauben Alu und Titan
> ...



OK, Danke für die Info. Sind alles Sachen (außer der Gabel natürlich), die man auf dem Foto nicht erkennen kann.

Zu deinem Aufbau: 

- Anbauteile gefallen mir gut, aber pass beim Toupe auf (ist doch einer, oder?) Der ist mir am Hardtail mal gebrochen. Nicht am Gestell, sondern die Sitzfläche ist der an der dünnsten Stelle einfach durchgebrochen. (bei +/- 70kg Fahrergewicht)

- Die SS gehören schwarz! Gold geht gar nicht

- Die grauen Decals für die Gabel wären schick.

Dann wärs in meinem Augen perfekt.

grüße
Markus

P.S.: Wünsche dir natürlich viel Spaß mit dem Bock!


----------



## Totty79 (20. März 2009)

hey das mit dem Gold ist so ein Problem müsste dann alle schrauben und das kompl schaltwerk tauschen da alles in Gold verbaut ist!
Gabel stammt auch aus meinem Vorgänger daher rot aber steuersatz und sattelklemme sind ja auch rot!
Gruß


----------



## Johnny Rico (20. März 2009)

Dann stell doch mal ein Foto von der anderen Seite rein. Wollte dir das Rad nicht schlechtreden, finde halt nur dass sich gold und rot extrem beißen.

Wie gesagt, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Totty79 (20. März 2009)




----------



## DaEVO (20. März 2009)

hui.. das tut leider meinen augen n bissl weh... irgendwie passt an den rahmen kein rot, mmn! eigentlich gar keine farbe .. aber lass mich gern eines besseren belehren..
wenn dann den roten rahmen aus 2007 oder 08...

ich bin grad selber am aufbau! gewicht ca. 8033g  später dann sub 8 !


----------



## Totty79 (22. März 2009)

Hallo, ich finde es ganz nett, aber es soll ja auch keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen sondern mich schnell und sicher ins Ziel tragen.....
Wie kommst du auf 8 Kilo das ist mir ein Rätsel.....
aber wenn deine Waage stimmt dann absoluten Respekt und ich gehe dann davon aus das Du nicht mehr als 65-70 kg wiegst oder.....

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## DaEVO (22. März 2009)

Wie ich drauf komm ?
Durch die üblichen verdächtigen! Das soll heißen durch höherwertige Leichtbauparts! 
im grunde fehlen mir nur noch eine Schmolke Stütze (kommt in einer Woche), Tune DC Spanner und irgendwann eine Leichtere Kurbel als die jetzige XTR/Frm. ich:70-74kg

Guckst Du hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/8231

bei dem Gewicht vom Rad hab ich eben wegen deinem Körpergewicht nix zu meckern..trotzdem wären aber hier und da noch einiges drin, was auch für 90kg personen taugt. 0.5-1kg !! Und was immer zu machen ist; Leitungen/Gabelschafft ablängen!

Da es hier aber im Grunde um den Rahmen geht, gefällt MIR halt das rot nicht. Gut wenns Dir da nicht sonderlich drauf an kommt.
Was mir aber gut gefällt, das Dein Rahmen schon die geänderte Kabelführung besitzt, meiner leider noch oberhalb des OR.


----------



## Totty79 (22. März 2009)

Hallo 
Machen die frm kb viel aus gegenüber den orgi ? Oder hast du diese bearbeitet ?
Kabel ablängen da kommen ja keine 50 gr zusammen ... 

Gruß


----------



## DrecksBecks (22. März 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Tottis Keule:



kannst du mit diesem flachen Sitzwinker überhaupt noch richtig in die Pedale hämmern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaEVO (22. März 2009)

kleinvieh macht auch mist.. ich habe/werde jedes einzelteil beabeitet/n !
die FMR machen fast 50g !!! Schaltwerk und Umwerfer werde ich radikal ändern durch selbstbau CFK teile. 
Bei dir ists noch ne Einstellungsfrage/Standpunkt so wie ichs einschätze ;-)
Technisch ist vieles möglich. Einzig der Aufwand/Kosten ist der begrenzende Faktor mMn.

lg Michael


----------



## Totty79 (22. März 2009)

hey 
Was meinst du mit flachen sitzwinkel!?
Ich fühle mich sehr gut eingebettet auf dem Rad 
Und denke schon das ich genug Druck aufs Pedal bekomme !
Gruß Totty


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. März 2009)

So ist das Leben... Ich wunder mich über die 9.5kg von Totty (plausible Erkärung dafür kam ja) und dann kommt der nächste mit 8kg daher. Werde wohl nie ein echter Leichtbauer werden und mag auf Sachen wie Lock-On Griffe, MTB-Kassetten, XTR-Klickies, Non-LB-Schläuche & meinen für Leichtbauer schwergwichtigen Lieblingssattel nicht verzichten.

Dennoch finde ich es Interessant zu sehen, was alles so geht, wenn man Kompromisslos auf Leichtbau abzielt.


----------



## DaEVO (23. März 2009)

Da hast Du recht, aber zum Teil sind deine Ängste nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen. Früher ok, da war Leichtbau schon relativ riskant der Dauerhaltbarkeit wegen.. Aber heute ist sehr viel machbar! Viele Teile werden besser und aufwendiger, werstoffgerechter  Konstruiert. Ich fahre die Teile im Renneinsatz. Wir, mit unserem Team, stellen den Beweis, dass Sinnvoller Leichtbau auch unter Rennbedingungen machbar ist ;-)

beste Grüße


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. März 2009)

@DaEVO: Ich stelle die Renntauglichkeit deines Equipments absolut nicht in Frage. Es ist in meinem Fall vielmehr so, daß ich in einigen Bereichen einfach nicht auf einen gewissen Komfort verzichten möchte. Beispiel Griffe: Die Schaumstoffteile sind mMn z.b. nur im Trockenen zu gebrauchen und schützen den Lenker bei nem Sturz kein bisschen. Zumindest bin ich auch zu blöd, die Dinger zerstörungsfrei zu demontieren. Oder die beliebten Speedneedles: Ich könnt' mich für nen Halbmarathon ja noch da rauf setzen aber bei einer Langdistanz würde mir sicher alles abfaulen... Und gute Reifen brauch' ich  allein schon um die Defizite im Fahrerischen auszugleichen 

Ehrlich, ich find's toll, wie akribisch und mit Liebe zum Detail der Leichtbau hier betrieben wird, bleibe aber aus oben genannten Gründen doch lieber bei der 'Stangenware*', auch wenn es ab zu anfängt zu jucken ;-) 

Grüße
markus

*(OK, ein paar Titan und Aluschrauben finden sich bei mir dann auch...)


----------



## DaEVO (23. März 2009)

wenns juckt gehts noch, schlimm ist wenn du ausschlag bekommst :-D !

Jap, mann ist beim ambitioniertem Leichtbau schon auch noch mit dem ing.pazillus befallen! Es macht einfach Spaß zu sehen was möglich ist und Dinge auszureizen. Es ist längst nicht nur mittel zu zweck um schnell zu sein und noch weniger (bei uns jedenfalls) stehen die räder in der Vitriene.

Der Speedy passt oder eben nicht (den meisten passt er glücklicherweise), wie das bei jedem anderen Sattel auch von mensch zu mensch verschieden ist.

Was ich an deinem Rad toll finde ist die Optik, trotz mattschwarzer Gabel ! 
Im Sommer werd ich dann auch mal anstreben solche Fotos wie die Deinigen hinzubekommen. Eos 30D mit über 10 Objektiven....


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. März 2009)

Wenn bei den 10 Objektiven auch ein schönes Tele dabei ist, klappt das ganz sicher ;-)

Danke auch für das Lob. Auf eine ansprechende Optik hab ich schon viel wert gelegt, wobei die Fotos von Seite drei nicht mehr 100% dem aktuellen Stand entsprechen; Das war quasi direkt nach dem Aufbau. Diverse Rahmenschutzaufkleber, ein guter Kettenstrebenschutz, XTR-Pedale, Ergon oder wahlweise Syntace Moto Griffe sind heute verbaut... Tut der Optik aber eigentlich keinen Abbruch. (naja, die Ergon Griffe sind schon irgendwie grenzwertig) Und die Gabel funktioniert leider zu gut, als das ich mich von ihr trennen wollte.

Viel Spaß dann noch beim Feilen 

grüße
Markus


----------



## kinesium? (1. April 2009)

Totty79 schrieb:


> hey
> Was meinst du mit flachen sitzwinkel!?
> Ich fÃ¼hle mich sehr gut eingebettet auf dem Rad
> Und denke schon das ich genug Druck aufs Pedal bekomme !
> GruÃ Totty



Ich empfehle eine im Federweg verstellbare Gabel wie z.B. die Reba Team U-Turn (90-120 mm oder die das Ã¤ltere Model 85-115 mm). Am Bike meiner Freundin ist eine Reba Race U-Turn '08 #20, die hat eine EinbaulÃ¤nge von 465-495 mm...das entspricht der Bandbreite von einer typischen 80'ger bis zu einer....gell . Wiegt halt etwas mehr, was sich aber beim LRS  oder an sich selbst  sehr leicht einsparen lÃ¤sst. 

Meine Freundin habe ich damit Ã¼berzeugt, sie fuhr vorher eine FOX F80 und mÃ¶chte die Reba nicht mehr hergeben...Gott sei dank ist dieses Wartungsmonster (â¬â¬â¬â¬) von meiner jÃ¤hrlichen Liste verschwunden ...mich haben die kinematischen, charakterlichen Vorteile der Federwegsverstellung Ã¼berzeugt (Schwerpunktsverlagerung, GeometrieflexibilitÃ¤t, CharakterflexibilitÃ¤t des Bikes). 

Ich selber teste gerade die German A Xcite #20 (Ergebnisse demnÃ¤chst hier), die sich etwas mehr verstellen lÃ¤sst, allerdings verÃ¤ndert sich bei ihr die Kennlinie mit abnehmendem Federweg nach unten. Das macht die Abstimmung deutlich schwieriger, dafÃ¼r ist sie leichter und hat einige weitere Vorteile....spÃ¤ter mehr...jedenfalls eines vorweg, die Auswirkungen im GelÃ¤nde der verschiedenen Federwege ist enorm, stÃ¤rker als mir das die Kinematik-Berechnung zeigen konnte.

Vielleicht ist das eine Idee fÃ¼r Dich?


----------



## DaEVO (1. April 2009)

hm...
ist änderbarer Federweg ist sicherlich geschmackssache. Und kommt mMn nur voll zur Geltung wenn sich up und downhills nicht ständig abwechseln, also man nicht soo oft umstellen muss, denn dann wirds nervig, ebenso wie beim lockout.
Zur Fox geb ich Dir recht Kinesium! Wer so ne Gabel fährt ist selber schuld, die kann nix wirklich gut, außer kosten !

Mehr als meine 80er R7 MRD absolute brauch ich auch nicht an Federweg die bügelt alles seidenweich und geschmeidig weg und dazu noch kein wippen trotz fehlendem lockout bei 1330g. das macht spaß

Wobei, um erstmal zu schauen was einem so liegt ist ein verstellbarere Federweg nicht übel und man kann später dann das kaufen was man möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike49 (19. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich melde mich hiermit auch mal als bisher sehr zufriedener HTX Lector Besitzer:





Habe zum Glück noch ein 08er Modell ergattern können, IMHO die schönste Variante dieses Rahmens. Die 09er Rahmen gefallen einfach nicht mehr so.

Und nebenbei war der Preis auch noch absolute Spitzenklasse nach kurzer Verhandlung mit dem Händler


----------



## DaEVO (19. April 2009)

herzlichen Glückwunsch !
das ist ein Originales Team, oder selbstaufbau ? 
Wenn Original, was hast Du bisher verändert ?
grüße


----------



## mike49 (19. April 2009)

DaEVO schrieb:


> herzlichen Glückwunsch !
> das ist ein Originales Team, oder selbstaufbau ?
> Wenn Original, was hast Du bisher verändert ?
> grüße


Danke!

Ist ein EBS Sondermodell aus 08, günstig erstanden 

Verändert bisher:

- RS Recon durch Reba ersetzt
- Selle SLR TT + FSA K-Force Carbon Stütze
- RR 2.25 durch RR 2.1 + SV14 Extralight Schläuche ersetzt
- Kleinigkeiten wie Carbon Flaschenhalter, Bar-Ends etc.

Noch geplant:

- Anderer LRS
- Ritchey WCS White Vorbau, Carbon Lenker u. weiße Bar-Ends (von Pro-Craft)

Macht bisher echt sehr viel Spaß das Bike...


----------



## DaEVO (19. April 2009)

sehr schön, was fährst Du denn ? Einsatzgebiet ?


----------



## mike49 (19. April 2009)

Haupteinsatzgebiet ist Tour / Cross Country.

Habe letztes Jahr nach langer Abstinenz wieder mit dem Biken angefangen und jetzt musste dann einfach was richtiges her. Hatte vorher ein Bulls Copperhead 3 (für das Geld auch ein sehr gutes MTB), das mir aber einen Tick zu klein war (RH 47, Oberrohr 580).

Der Ghost Rahmen in 19 Zoll paßt jetzt wirklich perfekt bei meinen 178 cm.


----------



## Johnny Rico (19. April 2009)

Schaut gut aus. Viel Spaß damit!

(Rest gelöscht, denn Edit sagt, sie hat sich verguckt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike49 (19. April 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> @mike49. Schaut gut aus. Viel Spaß damit


Danke!

Deine Bilder waren es übrigens mit, weshalb ich unbedingt ein HTX Lector haben wollte 

Zum Bremszug: Der könnte wohl bei Gelegenheit mal gekürzt werden.

Hier gibt es übrigens noch weitere Bilder:

http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=UDzuOyNv


----------



## Johnny Rico (20. April 2009)

*grins* Dann wird's aber Zeit, daß mir Ghost mal ne Prämie zahlt.


----------



## mike49 (20. April 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> *grins* Dann wird's aber Zeit, daß mir Ghost mal ne Prämie zahlt.


Bei dem Preis den ich gezahlt habe war sicher keine Luft mehr für eine Prämie


----------



## Johnny Rico (24. April 2009)

Kleines Update mit neuer Gabel....

Leider hat die XTR vorne einen IS Bremssattel und ich musste eine größere Scheibe und einen Adapter verbauen. Der von Shimano war nicht lieferbar und man hat mir einen von A2Z verkauft. Sieht total billig verarbeitet aus und ich musste bergeweise Spacer verbauen, damit es passt. 













Frage: Aufkleber dranlassen oder weg damit?

Neues Gewicht lt. Conrad Fischwaage: 9,66kg


----------



## mike49 (24. April 2009)

Immer noch sehr schick 

Sind die 9,66kg inkl. Pedale? Bin mit meinem derzeit noch >10kg, mit einem neuen LRS sollten es dann aber sub 10kg werden...


----------



## DaEVO (24. April 2009)

besorg dir doch n PM bremssattel für vorn ! ich fahr deshalb noch immer xtr weil ich hier keine idiotischen adapter brauch wie für fast jede andere relativ leichte bremse..
Die Gabel passt sehr schön! Vll noch die Krone mit glänzendem klarlack versehen ? 
wegen den labels. naja du hast ja rot im www.xxx.hastdunichtgesehen aufkleber mit drin und im P6 auf der Stütze sowei vorbau .. also es könnte auch mit labels so gehen. andererseitz gefielen mir z.b. die der dt4.2 noch nie.. wieder top bilder !


----------



## DaEVO (24. April 2009)

So, nach den ganzen Schönwetterpics, nun mal Bilder wie ein Lector nach Standesgemäßer Benutzung ausschaut ;-) und danach.. irgendwann kommen auch nochmal ordentliche hinzu, wenn es fertig ist! Ich steck derzeit noch bei 79xxg fest :-/














grüße


----------



## Johnny Rico (24. April 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Immer noch sehr schick
> 
> Sind die 9,66kg inkl. Pedale? Bin mit meinem derzeit noch >10kg, mit einem neuen LRS sollten es dann aber sub 10kg werden...



Jupp, so wie es da steht.


----------



## Johnny Rico (24. April 2009)

DaEVO schrieb:


> besorg dir doch n PM bremssattel für vorn ! ich fahr deshalb noch immer xtr weil ich hier keine idiotischen adapter brauch wie für fast jede andere relativ leichte bremse..
> Die Gabel passt sehr schön! Vll noch die Krone mit glänzendem klarlack versehen ?
> wegen den labels. naja du hast ja rot im www.xxx.hastdunichtgesehen aufkleber mit drin und im P6 auf der Stütze sowei vorbau .. also es könnte auch mit labels so gehen. andererseitz gefielen mir z.b. die der dt4.2 noch nie.. wieder top bilder !



Das mit dem PM-Bremssattel wäre zu überlegen. Die Leitung müsste ich eh noch etwas kürzen und das wäre ein Abwasch...

Kennt jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für einen einsamen PM-XTR-Sattel ohne Leitung und Hebel?

Dank & Gruß
Markus


----------



## DaEVO (25. April 2009)

ich würd einfach eine vordere gebrauchte PM komplette in der Bucht suchen, ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du ! Kosten ja nicht die welt.. so zwischen 50-70 Eus..leicht gebraucht, die IS verkaufen und gut ist  So wars bei mir... 
Achso, bei den Scheiben kannst Du Tonnen Sparen ;-) Aber du fährst ja leider noch Centerlock.. Für die Tour aber sicherlich ne gute Problemlos-Lösung. So nun noch das Blau von der Gabel entfernen/ändern, die DT Labels ab, und Du hast ein optisches Traumbike  Die Fotos tun ihr übriges... *30Drauskram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (26. April 2009)

DaEVO schrieb:


> ich würd einfach eine vordere gebrauchte PM komplette in der Bucht suchen, ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du ! Kosten ja nicht die welt.. so zwischen 50-70 Eus..leicht gebraucht, die IS verkaufen und gut ist  So wars bei mir...
> Achso, bei den Scheiben kannst Du Tonnen Sparen ;-) Aber du fährst ja leider noch Centerlock.. Für die Tour aber sicherlich ne gute Problemlos-Lösung. So nun noch das Blau von der Gabel entfernen/ändern, die DT Labels ab, und Du hast ein optisches Traumbike  Die Fotos tun ihr übriges... *30Drauskram



Bei Ebay gibt es leider z.Zt. keine PM-Vorderradbremse aber zur Not geht ja auch ein Neuteil für ~85 Euro (Nur der Sattel) Wären dann etwa 70g weniger und eine aufgräumte Optik ohne fiesen Billigadapter. Ist definitiv eine Überlegung wert.

Bezüglich der Sticker habe ich mal einen User angeschrieben, der einen schwarz-weißen Satz Magura Aufkleber für seine Gabel erstellen lassen hat. Vielleicht kann er ja noch einen besorgen. Das wäre dann schon mal ein Anfang. Die DTs bleiben aber so wie sie sind ;-) Kleine farbliche Akzente tun dem Rad gut, denke ich.

Scheiben, ja die Scheiben... Das Ding ist: Ich bin mit den XTR-Scheiben super zufrieden. Sie sind sehr stabil und auch hübsch. Ich hab zwar Adapter von CL auf 6-Loch für den Laufradsatz hier liegen, aber davon wiegt einer schon 30g. Was wäre denn mit den Adaptern und gleichwertigen, aber leichteren Scheiben noch drin deiner Meinung nach? Hättest du eine Empfehlung?

Dank & Gruß
Markus


----------



## kinesium? (27. April 2009)

Wusste gar nicht das der Lector Rahmen aus Bremsteilen besteht...ja huarh Hagl...äääähhh bitte beim Rahmen bleiben


----------



## blackimperator (3. Mai 2009)

ich bin jetz auch stolzer besitzer eines ghost carbon rahmen


----------



## Johnny Rico (9. Mai 2009)

Mein Gott, sind mittlerweile viele Lector unterwegs... Saalhausen war echt gepflastert mit den Teilen. Schon schlimmer als die Scales.

Das Lecor von Frau Spitz (Trainingsrad) hing da heut auch schon im Montageständer.


----------



## blackimperator (10. Mai 2009)

is ja nun mal auch ein geiles bike
ich muß sagen das der preis auch gerechtfertigt ist mit der ausstattung und allem.
habe mir mehrere angeschaut die mich aber nicht so überzeugt haben.


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. Juni 2009)

Nähere mich in kleinen Schritten dem Endzustand.

- Die P6 musste einer Masterpiece mit Titanschrauben weichen (-50g)
- Syntace Moto gegen Specialized XC Locking Grips getauscht (-30g)
- Phenom SL gegen Toupe getauscht (-30g)
- Titanschrauben an den Bremssätteln (-10g)
- 180er Schreibe und vorderer IS Sattel gg. 160er Disc + PM Sattel getauscht (-70g)
- Topspacer vom WCS Alu gegen den vom WCS Carbon getauscht (-?g)
- Labels von den ZTRs entfernt

Photoshopped / Preview:
- Lockout Knopf geschwärzt (wird kommende Woche schwarz eloxiert)
- Rote Socke durch weiße Version ersetzt (ist in Auftrag gegeben)


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2009)

sehr schickes rad!

da fällt mir auf den ersten blick nichts ein, das man austauschen könnte.


----------



## Holiday (23. Juni 2009)

...wieviel wiegt denn die Darme ?


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. Juni 2009)

Darme?

Falls du mein Rad meinst; Das wiegt etwas unter 9,2kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (23. Juni 2009)

die Masterpiece passt sehr gut - sieht schnell aus das Teil!!!

welche Rahmengröße fährst du???


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. Juni 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> die Masterpiece passt sehr gut - sieht schnell aus das Teil!!!
> 
> welche Rahmengröße fährst du???



Vielen Dank! Ist ein 19"


----------



## DiJaexxl (22. November 2009)

Moin moin.
wie ist denn der aktuelle Status eurer Lector Bikes?


----------



## Totty79 (24. November 2009)

8,55 kg ...und im Winterschlaf


----------



## Johnny Rico (24. November 2009)

Schutzbleche, Schwampthings, Lampe, billige Kassette wg. Verschleiss ... Wintermodus halt.


----------



## Totty79 (24. November 2009)

Ich lasse es grösstenteils im Winter stehen und fahre Rennrad...
Das Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell, derzeit habe ich wieder eine SID TEAM in weiß drin...also ca. 35 - 40 gr schwerer.

Gewichts-Potenzial? bei 90 kg Fahrergewicht! 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (24. November 2009)

Nicht übel! Liege auch im Sommeroutfit noch ein halbes Kilo über deinem Gewicht. Habe allerdings derzeit viel Spaß am Nightriden und das geht nun mal am Besten mit dem Bike...

Allerdings schmerzt es schon, mit den guten XTR Verschleißteilen durch den Schlamm und Sand zu fahren :-(


----------



## Kanonental (28. November 2009)

Hallo,

was wiegt denn eigentlich der aktuelle (noch 2009er) lector Carbon-Rahmen??? Habe dazu nirgends infos gefunden. 

MfG Kanonental


----------



## blackimperator (18. Dezember 2009)

hallo,
habe auch mal nachgeschaut in den unterlagen die dabei waren und im internet, aber auch nix gefunden sorry. ich habe schon den zweiten rahmen, habe ihn aber dummerweise nicht gewogen weil ich heiß auf fahren war.


----------



## Kanonental (18. Dezember 2009)

Nja ist ja auch verständlich 

MfG Kanonental


----------



## blackimperator (21. Dezember 2009)

hallo
da es mich auch brennend interessiert hat, habe ich einfach mal bei Ghost nachgefragt.
hier die original antwort...


Hallo, 

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. 
Der Rahmen wiegt in RH49 ca. 1,15 kg. 

-- 
Mit freundlichen Gruessen - best regards

Team GHOST
GHOST Bikes GmbH, An der Tongrube 3, D-95652 Waldsassen, Germany 
fon: +49 9632 9255-0, fax: +49 9632 9255-16, 
www.ghost-bikes.com - www.accell-group.com
general manager: Klaus Möhwald, Uwe Kalliwoda headquarter: 95652 Waldsassen - commercial register Weiden HRB 160


----------



## Holiday (21. Dezember 2009)

...bin am überlegen mein 2009 ghost lector schweren herzens zu verkaufen, jemand interesse? rh 51/52cm... details folgen


----------



## Holiday (22. Dezember 2009)

Holiday schrieb:


> ...bin am überlegen mein 2009 ghost lector schweren herzens zu verkaufen, jemand interesse? rh 51/52cm... details folgen



...Rahmenhöhe ist 52cm (L) - gewicht liegt bei etwa 10,3kg, je nach ausführung der reifen und schläuche. 

Ausstattung: american classic LRS (1550g), raceface evolve xc kurbelset mit roten schrauben, xt shifter, xt umwerfer, xt cassette, xt kette, xt schaltwerk, thomsen elite stattelstütze, xt klick-pedale, magura louise 160mm disc, conti raceking supersonic 2.0 reifen, RockShox Reba Team 100 mm federgabel, carbonlenker, ritchey trugrips griffe, xcr barends, titan schnellspanner, ritchey vorbau.

ps: sorry für die schlechten bilder!


----------



## kreuziger (30. Januar 2010)

fährt hier  evtl. einer das 09er ghost lector worldcup mit 2.2er race kings und haben die da noch ausreichend platz im hinterbau?

mfg thomas


----------



## ragazza (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute

 ich baue grad ein HTX Lector auf und hab ein kleines Problemchenie Drehschaltgriffe der Sram XO schlagen am Oberrohr an.Während der Fahrt kommt das ja nicht vor,aber ich bin schon oft unfreiwillig abgestiegen und das könnte auch mit dem Lectot passieren,was für das Carbonoberrohr ja fatale Folgen hätte.Einen Riser-Lenker will ich wirklich nicht fahren und ein Spacerturm geht ja nun gar nicht,der Gabelschaft ist eh schon gekürzt.Gibts sowas wie nen Lenkanschlag für solche Fälle ? Muss ich nen hässlichen Gummiblock ans Oberrohr kleben ? Hat jemand eine dezente und gewichtserträgliche Lösung parat ? Wäre nett was zu hören.

Kette rechts , Robert


----------



## Trumpf (16. Februar 2010)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine dezente und gewichtserträgliche Lösung parat ?



Es gibt von Acros Steuersätze mit Endanschlag, so daß der Lenker gar nicht mehr so weit rum kann um ins Oberrohr zu schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Februar 2010)

Vorzugsweise die mit dem Namen "Block-Lock" wie der Ai22

Schau einfach mal auf deren Site. http://www.acros.de/acros/02_products/01_headset/index.php?lvl=542  arbeiten wohl aber gerade an der Site  letztens waren dort noch alle blocklocks zu sehen.
Canyon verbaut die bei den Grand Canyon CF-Rahmen serienmäßig.
Haben halt leider ein paar Gramm mehr auf dem Buckel 115-128gr je nach Modell


----------



## ragazza (16. Februar 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Vorzugsweise die mit dem Namen "Block-Lock" wie der Ai22
> 
> Schau einfach mal auf deren Site. http://www.acros.de/acros/02_products/01_headset/index.php?lvl=542  arbeiten wohl aber gerade an der Site  letztens waren dort noch alle blocklocks zu sehen.
> Canyon verbaut die bei den Grand Canyon CF-Rahmen serienmäßig.
> Haben halt leider ein paar Gramm mehr auf dem Buckel 115-128gr je nach Modell



na,lieber 40g mehr den Berg rauftragen als Rahmen verschrotten,auch wenns der Leichtigkeit weh tut
Danke für die Tips.Ich dreh jetzt aber nochmal den Vorbau,geht zwar ein wenig Sattelüberhohung flöten,aber mal testen....


----------



## ragazza (4. März 2010)

So,nun hab ich es so weit fertig,daß man schonmal damit fahren kann.Die Schüssel wiegt ohne Pedale mit Flaschenhaltern und Hörnchen 8,62 kg,kein Federgewicht aber robust,soll ja auf Langdistanzen eingesetzt werden.
s.de/photos


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2010)

glaub isch net  teile liste bitte  auserdem wiegt man net ohne pedale.


----------



## Totty79 (6. März 2010)

Doch, wenn man unbedingt unter 9 Kilo kommen will


----------



## Totty79 (6. März 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

nachgewogene 8,2 kg incl Pedale      RH 53 
Das Bild ist war schäbig, dafür rollt das Rad ganz gut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2010)

hab ich sogar mit dem cube geschafft. inc pedale 
bei dem rad glaub isch es, aber ich wuerde noch ein shadow xtr verbauen. spaarst du dir das haesslich lasso hinten.
und das grosse kettenblatt gefaellt mir irgendwie nie


----------



## Totty79 (7. März 2010)

ja das Shadow habe ich schon hier liegen.....ich würde mir auch gerne ne alternative zu dem KB montieren, nur da ist die Auswahl sehr sehr gering ......


----------



## MARKG (7. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!!
Hier mal mein neues HTX Lector Team 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (8. März 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> glaub isch net  teile liste bitte  auserdem wiegt man net ohne pedale.



hab jetzt die XTR-Pedale ran und es ist immernoch unter 9 kilo,trotz 2.25er Reifen.
Teileliste in etwa:
Ghost HTX in Grösse M,19"
Gabel Magura Durin SL
Kurbel XTR
Umwerfer XTR
Kassette XTR
Schaltwerk SramXO
Sram X0 Drehschaltgriffe
Sattestütze Extreme Carbon WCR von Rose
Sattel Selle Italia SLR Kevlar
Kette bis jetzt XTR,es wird KNC folgen.
Sattelklemme KCNC
Schnellspanner Tune
Laufräder XTR-Naben mit FRM-XMD333 Felgen,mit Freilauf und Tubeless-Felgenklebeband genau 1400 g.Beschränkt auf 85 kg
Reifen Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron Performance in 2.25 ohne Schlauch mit Milch montiert.
Lenker Ritchey WCS Alu
Vorbau Extreme Pro  Alu von Rose
Steuersatz Ritchey vollintegriert
Hörnchen mighty ,nachgedreht und poliert.
Bremse Formula R1 160/160
Rotoren XTR CL,vielleicht hat jemand nen besseren Vorschlag für CL-Naben.
Flaschenhalter Messingschlager leicht und billig und Plastik,mir ist im Rennen schon mal ein Carbonhalter gebrochen,muss ich nicht haben.
Was vergessen ? Bestimmt,wie immer


----------



## blackimperator (9. März 2010)

hallo leute
kann mir jemand gute naben emfehlen die preislich nicht allzu aus dem rahmen fallen? fahre im moment XT-naben mit 4.2er dt-swiss felgen. ich möchte aber gerne wech von den shimanos weil sie nach nur einem jahr nur noch für die tonne geeignet sind.
@ragazza: hat das hingehauen mit dem drehen des vorbau? ich hatte das selbe problem, wobei ich das nicht getestet habe, weil das bike so ausgeliefert wurde...und end vom lied war...der rahmen war kernschrott! ich konnte von glück sagen das ghost relativ kulant mit der sache umgegangen ist und mir nen neuen carbonium rahmen für 700 schleifen inklusive umbau gelassen hat. danach hab ich sofort den vorbau gedreht und alles gut.


----------



## ragazza (9. März 2010)

@ragazza: hat das hingehauen mit dem drehen des vorbau? ich hatte das selbe problem, wobei ich das nicht getestet habe, weil das bike so ausgeliefert wurde...und end vom lied war...der rahmen war kernschrott! ich konnte von glück sagen das ghost relativ kulant mit der sache umgegangen ist und mir nen neuen carbonium rahmen für 700 schleifen inklusive umbau gelassen hat. danach hab ich sofort den vorbau gedreht und alles gut.[/QUOTE]

Ja,die Schaltgriffe gehen jetzt drübr,aber die Bremshebel schlagen voll an.Hab jetzt erstmal Schaumstoff ans Oberrohr geklebt bis mir was besseres einfällt.Werde mich jetzt mal mit den begrenzenden Steuersätzen beschäftigen,die sind aber sauschwer,mal schauen.Für mich und meine Freundin wären dasnn gleich vier Sätze,das geht ins Geld.


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. März 2010)

blackimperator schrieb:


> hallo leute
> kann mir jemand gute naben emfehlen die preislich nicht allzu aus dem rahmen fallen? fahre im moment XT-naben mit 4.2er dt-swiss felgen. ich möchte aber gerne wech von den shimanos weil sie nach nur einem jahr nur noch für die tonne geeignet sind.
> @ragazza: hat das hingehauen mit dem drehen des vorbau? ich hatte das selbe problem, wobei ich das nicht getestet habe, weil das bike so ausgeliefert wurde...und end vom lied war...der rahmen war kernschrott! ich konnte von glück sagen das ghost relativ kulant mit der sache umgegangen ist und mir nen neuen carbonium rahmen für 700 schleifen inklusive umbau gelassen hat. danach hab ich sofort den vorbau gedreht und alles gut.



DT 240 bei ebay gebraucht kaufen, gehen teilweise um die 150  übern Tisch...


----------



## MARKG (10. März 2010)

ragazza schrieb:


> hab jetzt die XTR-Pedale ran und es ist immernoch unter 9 kilo,trotz 2.25er Reifen.
> Teileliste in etwa:
> Ghost HTX in Grösse M,19"
> Gabel Magura Durin SL
> ...


 


DAs Gewicht hast du aber nur Geschäzt?! Meins ist Identisch ausgestattet und wiegt 9,5kg!!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2010)

so seh ich das auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (10. März 2010)

Foto an der Waage und Ruhe is.


----------



## ragazza (10. März 2010)

MARKG schrieb:


> DAs Gewicht hast du aber nur Geschäzt?! Meins ist Identisch ausgestattet und wiegt 9,5kg!!!!!


@Markg:identisch ? na ,ein paar Unterschiede müssen wohl sein
  Ist nicht geschätzt sondern gewogen,mit der Voltcradt Hängewaage ,die ist sehr genau.
@Hänschen:Ein Foto an der Waage kann ich dir bei Gelegenheit schon noch machen,aber nur zur Info,eine Waage kann man in jedem beliebigen Niveau abnullen,das sagt gar nichts.
 Tut mir übrigens leid,wenn andere Räder schwerer geworden sind,ich hätte auch nichts davon hier rumzulügen.Wers jetzt immernoch nicht glaubt kann ja zum prüfen vorbeikommen,ist mir auch egal,ich selbst muss es ja den Berg hochtreten.Ausserdem finde ich ein Hardtail über 8,5kg schon schwer,in der Klasse fahren ja schon Fullys rum.


----------



## Hänschen (10. März 2010)

Türlich kann man Waagen manipulieren, aber vllt wird sich dann wieder über die Räder unterhalten anstatt Gewicht anzuzweifeln.


----------



## Totty79 (10. März 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Dann werfe ich meins mal wieder rein.....diesmal ein etwas besseres Bild.....


----------



## müsing (11. März 2010)

Totty79 schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich meins mal wieder rein.....diesmal ein etwas besseres Bild.....



hübsches rad. eine nummer größer wäre dir zu groß gewesen?


----------



## blackimperator (11. März 2010)

@jesus freak: ja an die dt hab ich auch schon gedacht. danke

@ragazza: an die nummer mit den steuersätzen hab ich auch schonmal gedacht, aber es wurde mir vom händler abgeraten! Grund: wenn es einmal rummst dann is auch der anschlag gehimmelt. also alles so einstellen das die bremsen übers rohr gehen auch wenn es nicht die optimale einstellung der hebel für dich ist. glaub mir das schmerzt sehr, wenn dat lector zum doctor muß


----------



## Totty79 (11. März 2010)

@müsing
das ist schon RH 53 größer gib's den Rahmen leider nicht ....


----------



## ragazza (11. März 2010)

blackimperator schrieb:


> @jesus freak: ja an die dt hab ich auch schon gedacht. danke
> 
> @ragazza: an die nummer mit den steuersätzen hab ich auch schonmal gedacht, aber es wurde mir vom händler abgeraten! Grund: wenn es einmal rummst dann is auch der anschlag gehimmelt. also alles so einstellen das die bremsen übers rohr gehen auch wenn es nicht die optimale einstellung der hebel für dich ist. glaub mir das schmerzt sehr, wenn dat lector zum doctor muß



Die Steuersätze gibts für Vollintegrierte gar nicht,hatte mit Acros bereits Kontakt.Meine Hebel kann ich gar nicht so einstellen,mir felen da min. 25mm,jetzt kommt halt Schaumstoff ans Oberrohr,da bin ich pragmatisch.


----------



## kreuziger (15. März 2010)

so, hier auch mal mein hartes.


----------



## blackimperator (16. März 2010)

so wie es aussieht hast du es aber selbst aufgebaut oder? das worldcup gab es doch nur mit xtr und SID-gabel und so. hast dir nur den rahmen besorgt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MARKG (16. März 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> so, hier auch mal mein hartes.


 

Hi Kreuziger und wie sind die Race Kings? Und der platz hat noch gereicht oder?!

 Markg


----------



## kreuziger (16. März 2010)

blackimperator schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht hast du es aber selbst aufgebaut oder? das worldcup gab es doch nur mit xtr und SID-gabel und so. hast dir nur den rahmen besorgt?



jo ist selber aufgebaut, kurbel und diverse kleinteile werden aber im laufe des jahres noch getauscht.


@ MARKG 
 die race kings machen bis jetzt ne´n guten job, vor allem das dämpfungsverhalten hinten hat mich beeindruckt. man denkt  man sitzt auf einem fully.
so richtig im gelände rangenommen hab ich sie aber wetterbedingt noch nicht richtig.
vom platz her passt das auch, hatte mit meinen maxxispellen auch nicht mehr platz.


----------



## Holiday (27. März 2010)

nun hab ich schon wieder probleme mit meinem rahmen  ich werde verrückt.

könnt ihr mir bitte mal bilder vom Halter machen und zwar beim schaltzug übern umwerfer!

danke euch


----------



## strasser92 (28. März 2010)

hallo 

ich habe mir das aktuelle ghost htx lector team bestellt und wollte mal fragen ob mit diesm rad schon jemand erfahrungen gesammelt hat ?

meins habe ich bei meinen händler bestellt aber es ist leider noch nicht angekommen 

mfg


----------



## Holiday (4. April 2010)

kennt jemand das rahmengweicht vom lector 2010 ???
gruß
holiday


----------



## strasser92 (9. April 2010)

hallo 
habe mein lector vor einer woche bekommenn 

ich ich habe es gewogen und es wiegt mit flaschenhalte, pedale, tacho, barends usw knapp über 10 kg, in rahmengröße 48. 

mfg


----------



## kreuziger (9. April 2010)

mein 09er nach der morgenrunde


----------



## mike49 (10. April 2010)

strasser92 schrieb:


> hallo
> habe mein lector vor einer woche bekommenn
> 
> ich ich habe es gewogen und es wiegt mit flaschenhalte, pedale, tacho, barends usw knapp über 10 kg, in rahmengröße 48.


Das Lector Team? Niemals!

Wunschdenken oder Deine Waage ist kaputt


----------



## strasser92 (11. April 2010)

normalerweise ist meine wage nicht kaputt 

aber ich kann es ja mal bei einem freund mit einer digitalen wage nachwiegen lassen 

habe jetzt mit meinen lector nach einer woche einen crash mit einen roller gehabt  mein hinteres Laufrad ist total im Ar***  welches könntet ihr mir da empfehlen was nicht zu schwer ist und in preis leistung super ist ?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco Pabstmann (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir gestern das Ghost HTX Lector Team gekauft, werde es am nächsten Donnerstag abholen. Hat jemand von euch das aktuelle HTX Lector Team ?

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Holiday (18. Juni 2010)

@marco
ich habe das aktuelle ghost lector - hba es mir aufgebaut ! 

markus


----------



## Robert-XC (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo Lector-Fahrer,

als Starter dieses mittlerweile alterwürdigen Threads muss ich jetzt auch mal eine Frage stellen: Wie schätzt ihr die Eignung des Rahmen für einen Kinderanhänger ein (z.B. Chariot Cougar 2). Ich weiß, der Rahmen (bzw. mein 2007er) ist wohl nur bis 75kg zugelassen, allerdings ist die dynamische Belastung mit Fahrer obendrauf ja anders als mit Anhänger direkt am Hinterrad (wo die Deichsel festgemacht wird).

Vielen Dank!

Grüße
Robert


----------



## ragazza (4. Juli 2010)

Robert-XC schrieb:


> Hallo Lector-Fahrer,
> 
> als Starter dieses mittlerweile alterwürdigen Threads muss ich jetzt auch mal eine Frage stellen: Wie schätzt ihr die Eignung des Rahmen für einen Kinderanhänger ein (z.B. Chariot Cougar 2). Ich weiß, der Rahmen (bzw. mein 2007er) ist wohl nur bis 75kg zugelassen, allerdings ist die dynamische Belastung mit Fahrer obendrauf ja anders als mit Anhänger direkt am Hinterrad (wo die Deichsel festgemacht wird).
> 
> ...



 Also mit Kinderanhängern hab ich keine Erfahrung, und meine Tochter ist schon erwachsen. Aber dem Lector trau ich das schon zu. Ich hab ihn heuer wirklich hart rangenommen, hab ihn auch schon ein paarmal hingelegt, öfters unfreiwillig gesprungen und fünf Langstreckenmarathons gefahren. Das Ding hält.


----------



## Laktathunter (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Lector Fahrer,

habt ihr schon erfahrungen mit dem 2011er Lector. Ich überlege, mir, dass gelbe 7500 zu kaufen. Kann mir jemand sagen, was der Rahmen wiegt und warum das Top Lector aus einem andern Carbonwerkstoff ist als die Modelle darunter.


----------



## domineque (16. Juni 2011)

Dachte du wolltes nen Drössiger Alu ?????   Ist ja jetzt ne ganz andere Ecke

PS: Das 7500 gibts in Grün
Das Carbon in Gelb ist das 5800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (16. Juni 2011)

Momentan gibt es 3 Optionen. Müsing X-Lite Custom Made. Drössiger H HS 10 Custom Made oder das besagte Ghost. Für das Ghost spricht der tolle Rahmen und die schöne Farbgebung. Für die Versionen aus Alu/Scandium wohl die bessere Ausstattung fürs gleiche Geld.

 Momentan fehlt mir leider noch der Preis für die neue XT Gruppe 2012 um das ganze mal durchzurechnen.


----------



## de-paelzer (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

seit 3 Wochen fahre ich auch einen "Geist" 
Am vergangenen WE konnte ich mich von den genialen Fahreigenschaften beim 13. Allersheimer MTB-Cup überzeugen  Es ist absolut kein Vergleich zu meinem alten "Aluross".

Dieses Bild entstand heute auf meiner Hausrunde im Pfälzer Wald.






Gruß

Carsten


----------



## ragazza (8. Juli 2011)

de-paelzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit 3 Wochen fahre ich auch einen "Geist"
> Am vergangenen WE konnte ich mich von den genialen Fahreigenschaften beim 13. Allersheimer MTB-Cup überzeugen  Es ist absolut kein Vergleich zu meinem alten "Aluross".
> ...



schönes Rad, nur der Reisekoffer unterm Sattel trübt das Gesamtbild.


----------



## de-paelzer (9. Juli 2011)

Reisekoffer  Es ist doch eher als Handgepäck zu sehen 

Nein im Ernst, auf der "kleinen" Tour habe ich mangels eines geeigneten Rucksacks das Täschchen montiert. 
Da heute mein Camelbak eingetroffen ist daumen habe ich es natürlich geändert - versprochen


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. Juli 2011)

2x 185mm.. brauchst du die wirklich?


----------



## wolfjoha (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin jetzt ein halbes Jahr ein von meinem Händler aufgebautes htx lector worldcup 2011 gefahren, will es jetzt aber verkaufen, da ich zum Studieren gehe.
Der Zustand ist mit GUT bis SEHR GUT zu bezeichnen, es hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren (Gabel, Kurbel)
*Bestehend aus folgenden Bauteilen:*
*- Rahmen: HTX Lector "Worldcup", Carbon, Rahmenhöhe 48*
*- Vorbau: Ritchey WCS*
*- Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race (Lenkerlockout)*
*- Lenker: Ritchey WCS, Carbon*
*- Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS, Carbon*
*- Sattel: Selle Italia, Carbon*
*- Schaltwerk: Shimano XT*
*- Umwerfer: Shimano XT*
*- Schalthebel: Shimano XT*
*- Bremshebel: Shimano XT*
*- Kurbel: Shimano XT*
*- Bremsen: Shimano XT*
*- Reifen: V-Schwalbe Rocket RON 2.25, H-Schwalbe Racing RALPH 2.25*
*- Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax*
*- Kasette: Shimano XT*
*http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150761289928&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:DE:1123*

*bei Interesse --> email *
*danke*​


----------



## ragazza (4. April 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Foto an der Waage und Ruhe is.



da fiel mir ein, ich bin ja noch ein Bild schuldig. Inzwischen hat sich das Rad ein bisschen, nicht viel, verändert. 
Das Gewicht, heute gewogen ready to race mit Pedalen, Flaschenhaltern und frischer Milch in den neuen Reifen : 8,88 kg


----------

